# Carbonated soda's and creatine!?



## the Scarab (Aug 27, 2003)

I remember a while back a body-builder telling me that drinking soda with creatine was a little known secret among body-builders. Supposedly creatine is better transported becuase of the carbonation. I dont believe I've seen that mentioned on here.


----------



## the Scarab (Aug 29, 2003)

This was a response I got from posting it on ASKEarth.com
 since nobody on here cares or dosen't know


"Guest 1125001" (C)   


Commented: carbonated beverage would help reducing the latic acid build up in your muscles.So taking it with creatine would have a dual effect that the logic behind it.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 29, 2003)

I suppose it may be ok, just avoid the acidic beverages like the colas.


----------

